# Where i can get Oscars fish in GTA?



## parocov (Oct 10, 2008)

anyone know where i could get some oscars fish in the GTA area? i begin lookin for a long time and got nothing

thanks for the help


Kevin


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Pretty sure Big Als carries them. I saw them in the Scarborough store (Kennedy Road near Ellesmere) and in their Vaughn store (Rutherford/400) tonight (first visit there for me). I also saw some at PJ's Scarborough Town Center. I suggest yellow pages plus phoning before driving anywhere, because they can sell out fast.

W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pj's pickering always had them in stock.. Different colours depending on the sales. About 2-3 inches.

However avoid the place unless you are looking for the basic's as its going through a reno. Big als for sure would have some.. 

Always give the store a ring before you go thou


----------



## andygace (Jan 1, 2009)

Bought 1 at Big Al's in Barrie last night... they had about 10


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

chip104 said:


> Downtown - Menagerie had some last weekend. But only tiger oscars.
> 
> Big Als and Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga both regularly stock the albino and tiger oscars. Dragon Aquarium usually has 1" sized.


None at Menagerie.... we don't stock larger growing predatory cichlids for the most part. We do have some young T. maculicauda but they were sent as substitutes by the supplier.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

You might want to check out the PJ's, some of the store are closing down and you might be able to score some cheap. Some of the PJs are also doing renovation sales like the one in Pickering Town Center. I know the Petsmart off Brock Road in Pickering were selling them real cheap, they were simply trying to move them. Call them to see if they are still available. Lucky Aquarium at Market Village also carries them I believe and they don't charge tax if you pay cash.

Good Luck


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

petsmart at kennedy commons has then right now. they are small though...maybe 3 inches. address is 12 william kitchen rd, scarborough. i have also seen a very large one at the big als on kennedy rd. saw him just a couple of days ago.


----------

